# Spots on nipples



## Fodwod96 (Dec 12, 2019)

I have a German Shepard and she has these black spots in the top of her nipples. Are these normal?


----------



## Diti (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi,

Did you find out the reason behind those black spots??
Kindly let me know.

Thanks


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The original poster hasn't been here for six months, so you'd be better off starting a new thread. Or, better still, asking your vet.


----------

